# Super Mario Galaxy - Gusty Garden



## HansZimmer

This piece, which has been posted by me for the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award, has been composed for the videogame Super Mario Galaxy by Koji Kondo and Mahito Yokota.
It was the first orchestral soundtrack for a Super Mario videogame (before Mario Galaxy 1, the technology was too low to go beyond MIDI soundtracks).
So, it was one of the first occasion for the composer Koji Kondo (who is famous for his Super Mario Bros theme) to compose a more serious soundtrack.

Here below you find a video of the recording of this piece. How do you rate it?

The man you see at 00:40 is Shigeru Miyamoto, the inventor of the Super Mario franchise. The man with the white shirt who is reading a paper is Koji Kondo.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (1*1 + 1*5 + 1*6) / 3 = 4


----------

